# Unbanded Custom rolls



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Has anyone tried the "unbanded custom" rolled smokes that some cc shippers are offering? What do you think if you have?


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Being new here, I don't know from which shippers you're talking about, but it sounds like something I would give a try.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Whats the name of the custom roll not the vendor as it is against rules to post that!


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Bespoke, form the chocolate people.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

CraigJS said:


> Bespoke, form the chocolate people.


Not much mentioned on any boards about them.....


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

CraigJS said:


> Bespoke, form the chocolate people.


Well described! I've got over a hundred custom rolled cigars but none of these. I would be interested myself if anyone has tried this option. The pictures look nice ...


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm relatively new to this forum. After doing some research, I chose a vendor with who I made my 1st ISOM order. Last week I placed an order for some custom rolled sticks. The vendor doesn't say who rolls them. The construction of these are excellent. The wrapper was quite dark and oily. The cigar had a shaggy foot, which I found interesting.

The burn was straight on the one I lit up a few days after arrival. This cigar had very strong flavors, but was extremely smooth and pleasurable to smoke. I believe the vendor as to the origin of the leaf because I have not had a NC cigar that has tasted like that! (I'm assuming it might have experienced twang?!?)

I bought a 5 pack, I can't wait to see how the others taste with some rest! The 1st part of the cigar's name includes my source's name. I know I can't share sources but would it be ok if I gave the name of the cigar minus the name of the vendor? I just got access to this forum, wouldn't want to lose it over something foolish like breaking the rules.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

If we are talking about the PDRs...

I've smoked one... it's good as far as the custom rolls I've had. However, I'm not sure if these are really what they say they are. They are forbidden fruit without a doubt as the twang is there, but if they are from _that_ family... I've heard from a reliable source they are not.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> If we are talking about the PDRs...
> 
> I've smoked one... it's good as far as the custom rolls I've had. However, I'm not sure if these are really what they say they are. They are forbidden fruit without a doubt as the twang is there, but if they are from _that_ family... I've heard from a reliable source they are not.


+1
No resemblance to the family flavors......
This is one of the few times I only got a 5er and I'm glad
I didn't pull the trigger on a bundle.....

On a similar note The Carlos Fernadez customs (DL) are quite good and very reasoanable


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

asmartbull said:


> +1
> No resemblance to the family flavors......
> This is one of the few times I only got a 5er and I'm glad
> I didn't pull the trigger on a bundle.....
> ...


Sorry you were disappointed bull man! I have some of the Robaina padrinos which are quite different than the PdRs, in size, color and flavor but I haven't seen anything that would make me think these PdRs were not also rolled on the farm. They're just not padrinos. 
I understand that there is some controversy about these, I think it should be cleared up soon.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Sorry you were disappointed bull man! I have some of the Robaina padrinos which are quite different than the PdRs, in size, color and flavor but I haven't seen anything that would make me think these PdRs were not also rolled on the farm. They're just not padrinos.
> I understand that there is some controversy about these, I think it should be cleared up soon.


Bob
I think this may be the first time we haven't seen eye to eye.
I was told that the #2 (which I got) smoked different than yours....
It was very enjoyable,,,,just not sure about the "value"


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CraigJS said:


> Bespoke, form the chocolate people.


I have heard mixed views on them remember taste is very subjective. To be honest with you i have had very few Custom rolls that live up to the hype. Among some very good Custom Rolls which were gifted to me by friends that live in other parts of the world and are free to travel to Cuba. Rudolfo Toboda. La China, Reynaldo, are all custom rolls that were very memorable sticks. That being said try a fiver let us know what you think.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> +1
> No resemblance to the family flavors......
> This is one of the few times I only got a 5er and I'm glad
> I didn't pull the trigger on a bundle.....
> ...


Thanks for the heads up Bull Man as these are now back in stock glad i saw this post.:nod:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I am suspect of many of these cigars that seem to be double what I would pay for a comparable marca. Perhaps it is the added intrigue built into the price.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

CraigJS said:


> Bespoke, form the chocolate people.


I've asked a couple of times about the flavor profile and they said they were looking for feedback from their customers. 
Well they finally got one.

"Just had some excellent reviews in about them. This is what one customer said.

"Rich with earthy notes of coffee and very well-rounded chocolate, and just the right amount of tingly spiciness. The leathery, cracked pepper finish has me so looking forward to the next one. Your house cigar may very well be one of the best kept secrets I've discovered in nearly 20 years of smoking cigars! If I can manage to leave some alone, I would love to see how well they age."


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have been looking and ready lately about a lot of these.
My one hesitation is, how are they going to age?
With production cigars you can talk to people that are smoking
the actual yr cigar you are thinking about purchasing.
I findmyself weighing "do I buy the custom, that I know little about,
or the aged box, that I know a lot about......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Scardinoz said:


> I am suspect of many of these cigars that seem to be double what I would pay for a comparable marca. Perhaps it is the added intrigue built into the price.





woodted said:


> I've asked a couple of times about the flavor profile and they said they were looking for feedback from their customers.
> Well they finally got one.
> 
> "Just had some excellent reviews in about them. This is what one customer said.
> ...


Beauty is always in the eyes of the beholder.:yo:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Yesterday's review on SS was of the "bespoke" customs floating around out there ... for anyone interested ...

The Smoking Stogie-Cigar Reviews by someone who does not care what you think


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't touch any of the so called Cuban custom rolled cigars that are surfacing on many of the sites. For one, the price is outrages and you have no clue where the tobacco has come from or who has rolled them despite what some of them tell you. 

I am hoping to have some conversations with some of the custom rollers during my trip to Havana in a few weeks to see what their thoughts are. I know one of the sites claims to have them rolled by one of the rollers that I will be meeting up with so I will get to the bottom of it...or at least try!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Please let us know i am very curious.:typing:


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Can't wait for the update.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*I might have to give the bespokers a try. What the heck, a 5er isn't put me in the poor house...and if I don't like them....then I know for my own and don't have to trust any one's opinion but my own. I took a chance on JO's and ended up dropping a much larger chunk than I thought I should have...but I smile ear to ear every time I torch one.* :smoke:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Will do guys.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Yesterday's review on SS was of the "bespoke" customs floating around out there ... for anyone interested ...
> 
> The Smoking Stogie-Cigar Reviews by someone who does not care what you think


whats up with no warning on the charliemac photo. Scared the bejebus out of me


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

kinda on topic, but has anyone tried the handsome jimmy ones?


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

bouncintiga said:


> kinda on topic, but has anyone tried the handsome jimmy ones?


I have not... my understanding is they are *real* mild...



bigslowrock said:


> whats up with no warning on the charliemac photo. Scared the bejebus out of me


Apparently I am an icon...


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

reminds me i have 3 ea of the tampa and czar cigars to smoke...hmm. I think they've rested long enough.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bouncintiga said:


> kinda on topic, but has anyone tried the handsome jimmy ones?


Real mild and sweet from what i hear there is no Ligero in them supposedly. Its an acquired taste at those prices. I'll go acquire a box of legit habano's.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I have not... my understanding is they are *real* mild...
> 
> Apparently I am an icon...


I was told that Handsome Jimmy does not use any ligero which makes them
a little more mild and sweet.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Handsome Jimmy is a roller, not a brand. I've got several of his sticks and they run the gambit on taste. He rolls customs at a few of the LCdHs in Mexico as well as the Partagas factory. I've seen him roll. Beautiful stuff. 
The flavor of any of his sticks is entirely dependent on the tobacco he is using that session. So, some indeed are sweet, but I has some that will put you on your ass.
I've never had trouble with custom rolls that came out of a LCdH. The factories support these stores by sending rollers and often some interesting leaf. It's marketing for the store and factory. Usually a factory representative is with the roller.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

What the hell, it may be time for a road trip.....
Any takers for a long weekend in Mexico...


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Sounds like fun! LOL


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

asmartbull said:


> What the hell, it may be time for a road trip.....
> Any takers for a long weekend in Mexico...


And there are still all inclusive flights from Cancun to Cuba, air and Hotel 3 nights for under $500..

Check some LCdHs in Mexico, then interview some farmers in the PdR. It might answer all our questions.

Where's my passport?

(The author of this is speaking hypothetically of course and would never encourage illegal travel to Cuba.).


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

bpegler said:


> And there are still all inclusive flights from Cancun to Cuba, air and Hotel 3 nights for under $500..
> 
> Check some LCdHs in Mexico, then interview some farmers in the PdR. It might answer all our questions.
> 
> ...


I'll be in Havana Feb 5-12 with a few botls. Anyone care to join us? PM me!


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> what the hell, it may be time for a road trip.....
> Any takers for a long weekend in mexico...


i am in brother!!!


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

bpegler said:


> And there are still all inclusive flights from Cancun to Cuba, air and Hotel 3 nights for under $500..
> 
> Check some LCdHs in Mexico, then interview some farmers in the PdR. It might answer all our questions.
> 
> ...


So my trip to the beach this year will entail a short visit in Cancun, followed by a flight to Cuba, smoking a shitload of cigars, while possibly shooting the shit wiht some farmers on the Robaina Farm lane:....Where do I sign up?


----------

